# Is it possible?



## miss_pronounced (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

Is it possible to land a job in Construction industry say estimator/contract administrator in AU within "good" time? Do employers really give opportunities to immigrants at this period in time (m not based in AU currently)? I read that there's alot of waiting to be done to get a response on job offers. Do I need to attain my own working visa prior to applying for a job? How much would it increase my chances if I were to do that?

Sorry for having so many questions at one time. I really need some answers.
Thanks so much for your time


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

miss_pronounced said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to land a job in Construction industry say estimator/contract administrator in AU within "good" time? Do employers really give opportunities to immigrants at this period in time (m not based in AU currently)? I read that there's alot of waiting to be done to get a response on job offers. Do I need to attain my own working visa prior to applying for a job? How much would it increase my chances if I were to do that?
> 
> ...


Hi 
The first question is have you had your qualifications assessed for migration to Australia? You cant do anything until you have received your assessment back from the relative authority.


----------



## miss_pronounced (Sep 10, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> The first question is have you had your qualifications assessed for migration to Australia? You cant do anything until you have received your assessment back from the relative authority.


Thanks, aussiesteve, for your reply.
I had a pre-assessment done with an agent and I was found to be fulfilling points for independent skilled visa. Of course that came with payment for the pre-assessment report (service). Can I not use them for the official application service (as the fee quoted to me is too high after the currency conversion) & go ahead on my own? Or is that too risky in terms of rejection for approval from the government?

What's should I do next?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

miss_pronounced said:


> Thanks, aussiesteve, for your reply.
> I had a pre-assessment done with an agent and I was found to be fulfilling points for independent skilled visa. Of course that came with payment for the pre-assessment report (service). Can I not use them for the official application service (as the fee quoted to me is too high after the currency conversion) & go ahead on my own? Or is that too risky in terms of rejection for approval from the government?
> 
> What's should I do next?


Hi
You can only use the official assessing body.
Follow this link it tells you all you need to know.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/asri/asri-index.aspx
What country are you from and what are your skills? 
That will give me some idea where to point you next.


----------



## miss_pronounced (Sep 10, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> You can only use the official assessing body.
> Follow this link it tells you all you need to know.
> What country are you from and what are your skills?
> That will give me some idea where to point you next.


I am a Malaysian female (hence miss_ ), I have a HND and a BSc in Quantity Surveying (UK), with 10+ yrs working experience in QS consultant firms here in Malaysia. Additionally I have almost 2yrs experience with a MNC, managing their leased space & their facility operations too. I am looking to fill in as an estimator, contracts administration, QS or any other opportunities...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

miss_pronounced said:


> I am a Malaysian female (hence miss_ ), I have a HND and a BSc in Quantity Surveying (UK), with 10+ yrs working experience in QS consultant firms here in Malaysia. Additionally I have almost 2yrs experience with a MNC, managing their leased space & their facility operations too. I am looking to fill in as an estimator, contracts administration, QS or any other opportunities...


Hi
That's sounds great! I am sure it would be worthwhile in pursuing the official assessment. Once you have that the government runs a site where you can register for sponsorship.
You can do it yourself without an agent.


----------



## miss_pronounced (Sep 10, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> That's sounds great! I am sure it would be worthwhile in pursuing the official assessment. Once you have that the government runs a site where you can register for sponsorship.
> You can do it yourself without an agent.


Would the pre-assessment report that I've received from the agent be helpful in my application for the official assessment? What is the realistic timeframe for a solo applicant from the official assessment to the visa approval?

Guess during the official application process, I'll be requested then to take the IELTS exam?

Thank you so much, aussiesteve, for your invaluable replies.

May you have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

miss_pronounced said:


> Would the pre-assessment report that I've received from the agent be helpful in my application for the official assessment? What is the realistic timeframe for a solo applicant from the official assessment to the visa approval?
> 
> Guess during the official application process, I'll be requested then to take the IELTS exam?


I couldn't comment in you pre assessment report but I do know that they look at experience as well as qualifications. 
You may not have to do an IELTS test in light of your UK studies. 
As far as time goes I have no idea.
I suggest you contact the assessing body for further details.


----------



## miss_pronounced (Sep 10, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> I couldn't comment in you pre assessment report but I do know that they look at experience as well as qualifications.
> You may not have to do an IELTS test in light of your UK studies.
> As far as time goes I have no idea.
> I suggest you contact the assessing body for further details.


Thank you very very much for your replies.
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

miss_pronounced said:


> Thank you very very much for your replies.
> Enjoy your weekend


Thanks ! Don't hesitate to ask if you have any other queries.


----------

